# TV-Karte!!!



## Sebbo (1. Juli 2001)

ich hab meine WinTVpci unter win2k installiert und jetzt geht der sound nicht. bei den treibereinstellungen kann ich aber keinen fehler finden. wäre nett, wenn m,ir jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## Dunsti (1. Juli 2001)

ich kenne zwar Deinen speziellen Kartentyp nicht, aber ich habe auch eine WinTV-Karte. Bei mir ist es so, daß der Sound über die Soundkarte extern eingespeist wird (über ein kurzes Kabel aus der TV-Karte raus in die Soundkarte wieder rein)

Die Lautstärke stellt man dann über den Regler AUX (bzw. Line-In) der Soundkarte ein.

hoffe das hilft  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Sebbo (1. Juli 2001)

stimmt, davon hatte ich keine ahnung, aber das geht!!!!

vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe!!!!


----------



## Keltoi (21. Januar 2004)

Sorry, wenn ich einen so verstaubten Thread wieder auspacke :-(  aber das ist der meinem Problem ähnlichste von den drei Threads, die mir die Suchfunktion ausgespuckt hat. 
Ich habe mir heute aus 2. Hand eine TV-Karte gekauft, die augenscheinlich ursprünglich vom Aldi kommt (Ist eine Medion-Treiber-CD dabei und steht Philips drauf) und auch ich habe das Problem, daß ich nur sound bekomme, wenn ich die Lautsprecher an die TV-Karte selbst anstecke. 
Früher hatte ich noch eine Soundkarte, da war ein Stecker drauf, damit hätt ich ja was anfangen können. Aber jetzt habe ich nur so einen blöden On-Board sound blaster und keine Ahnung, wo ich da jetzt was reinstecken soll. Oder soll ich tatsächlich hinten am Computer ein Kabel von der TV-Karte (line out) zur Soundkarte (line in) legen?
klingt für mich leicht unpraktisch :-(
Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit, ein Scart-Ausganssignal vom Videorekorder auf einen Video-Chinch und einen line-in zu adaptieren? Denn ich könnte mir vorstellen, über je mehr Umwege der Sound geht, desto schlechter kommt er am Ende aus dem Computer raus, oder? 
Oder gibt es doch eine Softwarelösung? Immerhin fragt mich das Programm, was dabei war, nach meiner Soundkarte bzw. zeigt sie an. Wenn die tv-karte die Soundkarte nicht brauchen würde, dann würde das Video-Capture-Programm doch sicher auf diese Einstellungen verzichten, oder bilde ich mir das ein?
Sorry, im Bereich Hardware bin ich wohl eher noch ein DAU...  

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe schonmal im Voraus! 
Herzliche Grüße

Keltoi


----------



## kasper (21. Januar 2004)

Du musst mit einen Klinken-Kabel den LineOut der TV-Karte mit den LineIn der Soundkarte verbinden.


----------



## Erpel (22. Januar 2004)

Jap
Hat meine Terratec TV-Karte auch.


----------



## Keltoi (22. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank,

ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, daß sich eine interne Lösung bieten würde, um den Line-In frei zu halten, aber letztlich ist das ja auch nicht nötig. Das Bisschen Umstecken hat ja bekanntlich noch keinem geschadet 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch loswerden, daß ich dieses Forum und den netten Umgangston hier sehr schätze!  
Herzliche Grüße und nochmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Keltoi


----------



## El Comandante (16. März 2004)

> ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, daß sich eine interne Lösung bieten würde, um den Line-In frei zu halten.



Direkt auf meinem Mainboard (Siemens) gibt es dazu einen AUX(ilery)-Eingang, an dem ich die interne TV-Karte auch intern anschließen kann. Der nach draußen geführte Line-in ist dadurch noch frei.


----------

